# Has anyone ever done Tron Style?



## Six_Paths_of_Pain (Apr 20, 2012)

I was looking around for Tron Inspired art for my graphic design project and I decided to be curious and type in google "Tron Warhammer" and wow...

[Not sure who made this, but this person needs to show moaar!]









Amazing, would love to see a full army inspired by Tron, hell, when I start making Terrains I think I'm going to make a Tron-like level, tho the trick would be making everything look like shinny plastic.


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

that looks pretty damn good


----------



## Six_Paths_of_Pain (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes, actually now that I think about it... how would it be possible to make something like Styro-foam look Glossy like Glass?

This goes for anything else you can use, cause I'm talking about Base, Buildings, ect... all being glossy.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

holy hell that is awsome, have to do that at one point. and you could just paint the styro foam then gloss vanish it


----------



## Six_Paths_of_Pain (Apr 20, 2012)

http://www.toycutter.com/2011/04/warhammer-40k-tron-tau-tron-space.html

Found it's source, amazing! 
I can really see Tau rocking this style with ease, thanks to all the lining in the models, it literally cries out for it.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i tried a necron, not a bad shot, but i wasn't sold on the results


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow, that is nice. 

I'll definitely have to try this at some point with my meager painting skills. Though I'm not sure what I'd be painting....


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Aw man, that makes me want to start a Tron-themed Tau army so badly 

Looks completely awesome


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Six_Paths_of_Pain said:


> I was looking around for Tron Inspired art for my graphic design project and I decided to be curious and type in google "Tron Warhammer" and wow...
> 
> [Not sure who made this, but this person needs to show moaar!]
> 
> ...


One of my gaming buddy's DE have a color scheme that "accidentally" in his words created a Tron look. I'll try to get a picture of his Razorwing when I see him next Tuesday. It's not as good as the model you found but works.



the-ad-man said:


> i tried a necron, not a bad shot, but i wasn't sold on the results


I like the look. I especially like the painting you did on the energy barrel and feeder cable.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Six_Paths_of_Pain said:


> Yes, actually now that I think about it... how would it be possible to make something like Styro-foam look Glossy like Glass?
> 
> This goes for anything else you can use, cause I'm talking about Base, Buildings, ect... all being glossy.


Use gloss varnish.

Like this. I went for a rougher look on purpose but most styrofoam can be sanded to a smooth surface, then painted and glossed.


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

The Tau model is very, very nice! Thanks for showing it. The Tron style works so well with the model.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree. The tron style would work very well on tau. I am impressed with that necron too. They are another army that might work with the tron style painting.


----------



## Six_Paths_of_Pain (Apr 20, 2012)

the-ad-man said:


> i tried a necron, not a bad shot, but i wasn't sold on the results


That looks awesome, and also I'm loving what you did with the energy on the gun.



Iron Angel said:


> Use gloss varnish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing, that literally looks like Glass (A bit rougher, but you did say it was on purpose).

----------------------
And as for the models, I couldn't contain myself... i gotta post it, it comes from the same link I posted before. I'm starting to really think about creating a Tau army right after my 1st Space Marines.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

haha, wow, these are all really interesting. Looking at that link i think the highlights would have to be crisper for Tron-themed space marines but teh Tau minis lend themselves well to this sytle. Makes me want to give it a go!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I wish the models actually had all the bits on rather than in piles, but those look nice. The blue and orange don't seem as vivid as the first pic though.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Six_Paths_of_Pain said:


>


What the actual feck! Love it!
Whoever that is really does need to be found and pursuaded to do/show more of that! :biggrin:


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

i was still learning to paint, so they are not the best.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very vibrant blue there projectda. I especially like the lining on the tank.


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

it was ice blue. when making those, i would stain the colour of the tank and have to paint the tank again.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Tron painting would be even cooler if you used glow in the dark paint.

I haven't used it but I know its out there.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> Tron painting would be even cooler if you used glow in the dark paint.


It would look good in the dark; however, all the glow paints I have seen look rough in daylight.


----------



## Six_Paths_of_Pain (Apr 20, 2012)

Hmmm... But u know what, if u use Glow in the Dark paint and you want them for Display purposes, they would look AWESOME under a Black Light display (perhaps a case with black light bulbs installed at top).


----------



## SavageConvoy (Sep 21, 2011)

Isn't there a way that to do a light coat over the photoluminescent paint? Smooth it out and still allow it to shine through in the dark?


----------



## Vhalyar (Mar 19, 2010)

Necrons work fairly well in that style.


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

if you are skilled. remodel it with LEDs and fiber lights. lol


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The DE models always make me think of Tron in the codex. If you amped the highlights on them more it would make them more so.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Those Tau look truly fantastic.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Vhalyar said:


> Necrons work fairly well in that style.


The new stuff in particular. The vehicles just scream to be painted in that kind of paint scheme!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Suppose this old Dire Avenger I did warrants inclusion in the thread...









Photo's not great, as you can see....


----------



## Six_Paths_of_Pain (Apr 20, 2012)

Vhalyar said:


> Necrons work fairly well in that style.


OMG that necron is amazing! very very very inspiring ( specially that orange and grey are my favorite color pairs).



TheKingElessar said:


> Suppose this old Dire Avenger I did warrants inclusion in the thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As for this, im really loving it, Eldars do indeed look awesome with the style (specially their armor). Hmmm... If there was a way to trim top tho, then the helmet would look almost identical to that of the movie


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

The helmet is plastic (these days) and you can trim and reshape it so that it is less pointed (the normal guardian one) and more rounded and 'normal' helmet looking.

It's not hard to do with some practice.


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> It would look good in the dark; however, all the glow paints I have seen look rough in daylight.


I tried the Glow-in-the-Dark paint. I tried and failed. It looked like a very soft pastel yellow in daylight.

Now fluorescent paint on the the other hand seems to work very well in both daylight and blacklight.


----------

